# Newest Bond



## lucifer_principle (May 29, 2005)

*New James Bond*

I heard rumors of a new James bond actor. The list of possible actors are endless but I think Daniel craig should play it. He was made for James bond and its about time a blonde gets in on the action too. The original and first one was blonde. Whats your take?


----------



## Amber (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

I heard Orlando Bloom is to be a young James Bond


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Amber said:
			
		

> I heard Orlando Bloom is to be a young James Bond


 
dear god, no!


----------



## Alia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> dear god, no!


What's wrong with Orlando? Surely his stunning good looks will make up for his acting. I think he would be a sexy James Bond.


----------



## Leto (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Roger Moore and Timothy Dalton were proof you can be James Bond without acting talent. 

Sean Connery is the one.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				lucifer_principle said:
			
		

> The original and first one was blonde.


 
Huh? Who?


----------



## LadyFel (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Apparently, Croat actor Goran Visnjic (yes, dr. Luka from ER for those of you who watch ) is the director's favourite to play the part...But being totally unpatriotic as far as these things are concerned, I just can't see him in the role of Bond...

Looks-wise, yes, definitely, and he's a good actor and all...but he needs to work on his accent for another 10 years to be able to do the whole 'Bond...James Bond...' thing and sound convincing...Maybe if they decided to move the movie back into the silent era 

I'd like to see Christian Bale, or failing that, go totally commercial and get Robbie Williams to do the role


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Eh, Robbie Williams ? Well could be a good idea... He'd had some fun to a franchise which was too serious lately.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

He actually was considered for it, back when he was a Backdoor Boy or something. 


Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Still maybe an accent problem but that's a sure bird magnet in theatres.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Goran Visnic would do but as far as I know, there's a tradition that only a British actor is to play James Bond.

Here's an anecdote...
Paris... Maxim Restaurant. A beautiful brunette comes into the restaurant sits don by one of the tables and orders an aperitif. While her order is being served, she pulls out a slim sigarette and smokes. A Pierce Brosnan-looking like man in toxido approaches her nods and introduces himself: "Bond, James Bond..."
The brunette looks up and replies tiredly: "Off... F..k off".


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> Goran Visnic would do but as far as I know, there's a tradition that only a British actor is to play James Bond.
> 
> Here's an anecdote...
> Paris... Maxim Restaurant. A beautiful brunette comes into the restaurant sits don by one of the tables and orders an aperitif. While her order is being served, she pulls out a slim sigarette and smokes. A Pierce Brosnan-looking like man in toxido approaches her nods and introduces himself: "Bond, James Bond..."
> The brunette looks up and replies tiredly: "Off... F..k off".


sorry to disapoint, but sean connery was scotish, pierce brosnan irish (and they are two very different things from british) not to mention george lazenby who was austrailian


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

sorry to disappoint but both Irish and Scotts are considered British georaphically, I didn't narrow the notion to an English actor. We may argue about Ireland, alhough commonly both islands are called the British Islands but Scotland and Wales along with England are situated on the island called... BRITAIN. So, one the big scale all of them, Scotts, English, Welsh may be called the British. And the word Britain derives from the Britts who have purely Celtic roots, not Anglo-Saxon. 

George Lazenby - hmm... Well, I may expand my idea of Britishness to the borders of Commonwealth. The Australian coins still show the profile of HRM the Queen, so in broad terms...

Ah, one more point James Bond speaks with the British accent and I doubt that any Canadian or US actor may master the music of RP perfectly well to be taken for the agent of MI6. Even the Australian has easier way to supress his "northern" "ai" to be taken for one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Don't like to admit defeat, eh Stalker? 
I now several Irish people would argue that one's called Britain & one's called _Ireland_
The term British Isles refers to the fact we have the Orkney's, Shetland, Jersey, Guernsey etc. as well as the mainland.
I agree with you about Scotland & Wales. They may prefer to think they're independant but the act of union has never been rescinded that I'm aware of.. 

In the whole James Bond question anyway, I must admit I no longer particularly care. In recent years, it's become a parody of itself and it's more about product placement & bond girls in bikinis than plot or story anymore. I'll probably still watch it, if they ever make another but the franchise is starting to groan under it's own weight of history.

Personally, I think Richard O'Brien would make a good James Bond..... 
If they're going to re-make Casino Royale - which is appears is the next one - then we could have multiple James Bonds in 1 movie anyway.....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

hehe, my point is that if you told mr connery or mr brosnan that they are british, they'd be most upset. geographical borders mean very little in the worldof nationalistic pride.
and the british did claim to be the first to the top of everest on the basis that austraila was part of the commonwealth
however i must admit, having a bond from outside of the united kingdom just doesn't seem right to me. especialy with some of the 'british' accents they use (note rene zelwigger in bridget jones, brad pitt in devils own, johnny depp in from hell and of course dick van dyke in marry poppins). the americans have been trying to establish an american franchise which will last like the bond franchise for years, but not had much sucess yet. would be very ironic if they just happened to inherit bond after all that trouble!


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Since I hate Bond movies I'm not sure why I'm participating in this discussion but I will anyway 

As far as I can remember from an article in the paper, Orlando Bloom is to play a young James Bond while he's at Eton- and his first mission. At least Orlando Bloom's English, and can hold up the long spoken tradition, that every actor no matter how talented, the minute they step into Bond's shoes becomes a whiny, sexist, annoying spy! And that's on top of loosing their acting talent as well!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Amber said:
			
		

> At least Orlando Bloom's English, and can hold up the long spoken tradition, that every actor no matter how talented, the minute they step into Bond's shoes becomes a whiny, sexist, annoying spy! And that's on top of losing their acting talent as well!


 
I'm not sure they can _lose_ something they've never had...


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Don't like to admit defeat, eh Stalker?
> I now several Irish people would argue that one's called Britain & one's called _Ireland_
> The term British Isles refers to the fact we have the Orkney's, Shetland, Jersey, Guernsey etc. as well as the mainland.
> I agree with you about Scotland & Wales. They may prefer to think they're independant but the act of union has never been rescinded that I'm aware of..


A agree, you've got the point here. I shall admit my defeat .


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> hehe, my point is that if you told mr connery or mr brosnan that they are british, they'd be most upset. geographical borders mean very little in the worldof nationalistic pride.


Yesh. The leader od Shcottish Nationalisht Party Shir Sean Connery (whom I pay great respect) would probably not like him being called the British.  Mr. Brosnan would probably try to kill me with Lyra and then go to have a pint of Guinness dressed in Green. 
Well, my point finally was to underline opposition to American (US and Canadian) actors when it goes about James Bond.


----------



## LadyFel (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Well, ok, I'd concede to Scots being a part of the UK...but Pierce Brosnan is from the Republic of Ireland which has been independent for a pretty long time and as far as I know isn't in the Commonwealth...

Hugh Jackman could do because it's much easier for Aussie and US actors to learn the British 'king's English' with the help of a good voice coach - look at Johnny Depp, in From Hell and Pirates...and more recently Finding Neverland and Willy Wonka...I saw one of his other films a while ago and was actually shocked, it was like 'Wait a minute...he's an American? Oooooooh yeah, I remember now'


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they can _lose_ something they've never had...


 
True, but they might have achieved it... if not for Bond.

God I hate James Bond. I'd love to punch him in


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				LadyFel said:
			
		

> Hugh Jackman could do because it's much easier for Aussie and US actors to learn the British 'king's English' with the help of a good voice coach - look at Johnny Depp, in From Hell and Pirates...and more recently Finding Neverland and Willy Wonka...I saw one of his other films a while ago and was actually shocked, it was like 'Wait a minute...he's an American? Oooooooh yeah, I remember now'


Yep, but as he spend most of his time in South France, he got some trace of this accent in his voice (quite funny and cute to hear on TV). I guess he catches other accent pretty quick.


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Leto did you just say his accent was 'funny' and 'cute' ? What's happened to you??!


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*



			
				Amber said:
			
		

> Leto did you just say his accent was 'funny' and 'cute' ? What's happened to you??!


Spent the afternoon in the sun at Rolland Garros. Didn't have enough water.


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

I could have guessed lol. *passes big bucket of water*


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Thanks.
Was an hard day of work, but now is fortunatly finish.


----------



## Amber (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Work? Hard work? Not something *I'd* know about


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

You will, in your time. We need someone to pay our retirement plans...


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

Dear God don't let it be an American actor. We'll be hearing all kinds crap about how they butchered up the accent. Which is a very good possability. Unless you choose an actor like Johnny Depp which wouldn't take this kind of role anyway because it's too comercialized. Is there a list anywhere as to whom they are considering for the role?


----------



## Leto (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: New James Bond*

I don't know about the new Bond, but this is his new French homologue :





Promising, even if the movie - OSS 117 - seems to be coined Z movie even before his release.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 14, 2005)

Daniel Craig


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 15, 2005)

Vaguely recognise the name. I'm not good with recognising film stars Whats he done before? Looks ok for the role though, I guess. Not another scot, surely?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 15, 2005)

Bah.  It should have been either Hugh Jackman or Ewan McGregor. 

Oh, well.  I haven't seen a Bond film since "Never Say Never Again".  And it wasn't even really an "official" Bond.  But it's still my favorite.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 15, 2005)

Classy Publicity Shot:






He looks suitable, like they cross-bred several of the previous actors and then grew the result in a tank at an accelerated rate. 

Positive news from some random article, that will probably dissapoint me later-on:

"They are keen to make 2006's Casino Royale more about the character of 007, and not rely so heavily on gadgets and special effects. With his piercing-blue eyes and cold stare, Daniel is likely to be an edgier Bond than previous incarnations, with an emphasis on the assassin over the ladies' man."

I'm also kind of hoping Littlemiss is being ironic, and feeling myself compelled to urge her to rent _Goldeneye_ and _Tomorrow Never Dies_, which are the two best post-Moore films (the first is more solid over-all, the second is more fun).

That said, I wil not go into a rant on the state of the modern Bond film, even though I really want to.


----------



## rune (Oct 15, 2005)

I've seen him in  a couple of movies and didnt care much for him


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 15, 2005)

> I'm also kind of hoping Littlemiss is being ironic, and feeling myself compelled to urge her to rent _Goldeneye_ and _Tomorrow Never Dies_, which are the two best post-Moore films (the first is more solid over-all, the second is more fun).


 
No, I honestly haven't seen any of the Bond films after _Never Say Never Again_. And it really is my favorite, and has my favorite Bond villain. I was raised on the Connery Bond films, and while I've seen a couple of the Moore Bonds (and was pretty much appalled), I've not seen the newer ones. But I'll check for the two you mention. The weather is getting cooler, so it's getting time to start renting again.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 15, 2005)

No, I'm sorry but he doesn't look at all like a James Bond  
James Bond without his gadgets?


----------



## mikeo (Oct 15, 2005)

This is probably a terrible thing to say, but when I saw his picture I thought "bail bond, maybe."


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the films are in one of those awkward patches of not knowing what they're supposed to be. Hopefully this'll allow them to work-out a solid identity. And Bond without his gadgets = _Doctor No_ and _From Russia With Love._


----------



## nixie (Oct 16, 2005)

He's not Bond,can't have a blonde playing the world's most famous spy


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 17, 2005)

I've seen daniel criag in Layer Cake and he was fantastic.

If james bond is goiing more the way of the 'Bourne' series, then this guy will be perfect.
From what i've heard, there trying to become closer to the origanal fleming novels in an attempt to restore crediblity to the series. 
In actual fact, it seems there pretty much starting again. I have no problem with this, in fact I wellcome the darker, edgier direction there taking, but i'm predicting theres going to be a strong alienation between the new series of films and the current fan base.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 17, 2005)

i agree LMA, hugh jackman, yummy


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> i agree LMA, hugh jackman, yummy


+1 too.


----------



## manuel (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I'll pass judgement once the film has been released.   It's a brave direction to take regardless, and I hope it comes off.  The last couple of Brosnan Bonds were starting to become formulaic in the extreme - good luck to the production team for attempting to mix it up a little.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 18, 2005)

Agree that a bit of a revamp is certainly needed in the next Bond movie. He does look right for the part of a grittier Bond, but only time shall tell


----------



## moviefan (Oct 18, 2005)

noo dont like him why do they wanna make another bond movie ?


----------



## Wolfeborn (Oct 18, 2005)

hmmm didnt realise who he was before when i first heard about this, he is good in layer cake but blonde urg, please dye his hair,  also agree they have to move way from the way that the last couple of bond films have gone.


at the end of the day movie makers have been struggling with bodn since the cold war ended as it gave them hundredds of reasons for bond beeing about, i think they should go for the organised crime thing e.g early sean conery and blofield, though not a bald guy with a cat as this has been parodied a tad hehe.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 19, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> +1 too.


Well what else did you expect from an Aussie...


----------

